# Elite Badges



## 29menace (Mar 3, 2008)

how do you get the elite badges coz ive seen ppl in here with them and they have got under 200 threads or posts..

i was lookin at someones profile and they joined 4 wks b4 me and have posted only 30 odd more posts. does that mean im due a promotion..

hope so coz i shud be an elite lol..


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 3, 2008)

It will prolly kick in tomorrow once you hit 150 posts i believe


----------



## 29menace (Mar 3, 2008)

thanx zekedogg but your talkin shite. clown


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 3, 2008)

*You have to pay a fee to become elite. Posts wont get it.*

*Zeke that was awful......But a little funny.*


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 3, 2008)

29menace said:


> thanx zekedogg. hope i get it man.. should get to around 150 -170posts today lol..


Yeah np dude...and if you have problems with it I would just send a PM to FDD2BLK he can help you


----------



## 29menace (Mar 3, 2008)

blah blah blah blah..


----------



## 29menace (Mar 3, 2008)

zeke shouldnt have an elite badge. it should be a blue peter badge. 



tosser.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> It will prolly kick in tomorrow once you hit 150 posts i believe


ohhhh no!!!! lol!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

Get an elite membership.....its a paid subscription...


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Cali...What are the membership fees?*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

2 fo' 5 !!!!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*You got bundles?*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

bet.......


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

lol........


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Yeah np dude...and if you have problems with it I would just send a PM to FDD2BLK he can help you




 suck it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

LMAO!!!! i was wondering when you were going to see that!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

do it ya self yo...lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 4, 2008)

Can we get badges for longtimers who arnet elite so we feel special too?? Maybe like a senior badge with a diaper for the logo?? seriously I want a free made up badge


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> It will prolly kick in tomorrow once you hit 150 posts i believe


i thought we were here to help people on this site zekedogg ? why give out knowingly false info when the guy was asking a genuine question ? why didnt you just say its a subcription and it costs to join ?

hustla


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

cry cry cry....


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 4, 2008)

Please send me money and I will allow you to show the ELITE sign w/my post.


----------



## hashheed (Mar 4, 2008)

hi hustla, i totaly agree with you on this one like.
instead of taking the piss he should of helped him with the correct info. were all here learnin from each other and we dont need pricks like zekedogg winding us up..

oh n loudblunts get a grip ya fukin fanny. hustla,s a good cunt so dont take the piss outa him. 

ps. as menace said to you in his fist message before he edited it.... a hope you get spidermite ya fucking clown..


----------



## hashheed (Mar 4, 2008)

hey budsworth is that your rusty sheriffs badge your on about lol...


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't care what any of you say, if you were around longer what I did is nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

hashheed said:


> hi hustla, i totaly agree with you on this one like.
> instead of taking the piss he should of helped him with the correct info. were all here learnin from each other and we dont need pricks like zekedogg winding us up..
> 
> oh n loudblunts get a grip ya fukin fanny. hustla,s a good cunt so dont take the piss outa him.
> ...


fanny? i dont give a flying f*ck if he was a pretty cunt. dont try to belittle me b/c you're topping him off.

fall back with the personal attacks. first one will be tolerated....the second? well i just might feel obligated to report you.

thanks for playing tho!!!!


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I don't care what any of you say, if you were around longer what I did is nothing out of the ordinary


i agree bro, a lil ball busting is the norm here. they need to get used to it, because the real answer eventually comes out. it just takes a bit of patience. late

ps...that fdd shit was funny


----------



## hashheed (Mar 4, 2008)

get yerself tae fuck ya grass. fuckin snitch... wit can you no handle it weeeee maaaaaan..
you can giv it out but canny take it... pmpl @ you...

oh and is that your best lol... ma grans got better patter than you ya plank a wid.


----------



## hashheed (Mar 4, 2008)

jsgrwn wots funny is if the dog haddnt beaten me up the stairs ide of been you dad.


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

hashheed said:


> jsgrwn wots funny is if the dog haddnt beaten me up the stairs ide of been you dad.


who the fuck are you you fuckin noob. go jerk off to some ganja pics, loser.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

or better yet, goto sylvians learning center.....

hooked on phonics or something.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

hashheed said:


> get yerself tae fuck ya grass. fuckin snitch... wit can you no handle it weeeee maaaaaan..
> you can giv it out but canny take it... pmpl @ you...
> 
> oh and is that your best lol... ma grans got better patter than you ya plank a wid.


 
wtf did you just say??? english man. lol..


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> i thought we were here to help people on this site zekedogg ? why give out knowingly false info when the guy was asking a genuine question ? why didnt you just say its a subcription and it costs to join ?
> 
> hustla


he was just playing around. ask a dumb question get a funny answer


----------



## o2menace (Mar 4, 2008)

am no hooked on phonics m8 its your mum i cant get unuf ov [email protected] again ya plank...


----------



## o2menace (Mar 4, 2008)

wit the fuck is daft about askin ppl about elite badges.???????????????

if you cant ask ppl questions then wots the point in being in a comunity based web-site.

knowlege is a powerfull thing and the more its spread the more we all will learn.. 


and by the way who the fuck are you callin ENGLISH am fuckin SCOTTISH M8 GET IT RITE.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

hahaha look at this backup he had to call in!!!


----------



## 29menace (Mar 4, 2008)

its the same person lol...


----------



## 29menace (Mar 4, 2008)

all were here to do is grow n get good advice from other growers so if you think were being abusive then your right but if we hadnt been fobbed of with alot a shite none of this would of happened,, lets drop it shall we... ive had enuf n cant be bothered arguing.. wont appolagize though cause i never started it,,, and the ppl that stuck up 4 me were only defending me coz this site shouldnt allow ppl in that are just gona say anyfin to ppl n give them dodgy advice...


end of story...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

u ask dumb questions...you will get dumb answers

its known that we joke here on RIU..... imagine the world with no jokes, laughter


everything you want to know and would ever want to know about growing and these 'elite badges' can be found on this site and very easily

dont fault us for noob's lazy tendencies....


we got encyclopedias on this website, yet people will still ask for their hand to be held!!!! i just dont get it.


'you can lead a horse to the water, but ya cant make him drink it'


----------



## hashheed (Mar 4, 2008)

no appologies but stop dishin out pish advice coz one day its maybe gona be you that gets the shit advice n you wouldnt like it if it was your plants that got affected by ppl talkin crap...

as menace said above.. end of story,,,


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

you can check my rap sheet..... 8/10 times that im here....i help out notoriously!!!!

that is all i do....so obviously that statement wasnt directed at me.

but it is a sad day when one cant take jokes or cant recognize sarcasm


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you can check my rap sheet..... 8/10 times that im here....i help out notoriously!!!!
> 
> that is all i do....so obviously that statement wasnt directed at me.
> 
> but it is a sad day when one cant take jokes or cant recognize sarcasm


exactly. 

zekedog you sneaky dog. starts this mess, then is never to be heard of again. while we clean up your mess with these noobs. lol

but really he was joking, thats all he does. i like it. but LB is right its a sad day when one cant take jokes or cant recognize sarcasm.


----------



## o2menace (Mar 4, 2008)

there is a differece between avin a laugh n takin the piss m8... and it was directed at any1 that gives shit advice/ not you!

i shouldnt have to worry bout ppl bein sarcastic or givin false info, im here to learn n not spend all day talkin to ppl that are just here to wind you up but when strangers pop in n leave comments that offend me then ofcoarse im gona get pissed off.

just like being called english,,,,


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

if your on here to to learn. then you should not have a problem with a little research. if you would have typed 'elite' into the search bar. you would have got more than enough info about the badges. 
lol noone called YOU english. if you look back to what was said. i was replying to someone else that made no sense. i was saying english please, because i didnt understand what he was saying. chill out bro.


----------



## o2menace (Mar 4, 2008)

it was my message u replied to coz i have more than 1 user name... and i can bet that the first few wks of you joinin rollitup you didnt know things either so lets just drop it n get on wi wot were here to do ok m8....


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

your other name is hashheed?


----------



## hashheed (Mar 4, 2008)

i have 4 other names that i use in here m8..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

one user.... multiple names?


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

why??? thats creepy...so you can act like different people?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

you aint supposed to have multiple user names anyway!!!


----------



## 29menace (Mar 4, 2008)

but do i have multiple names pmpl?????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

29menace said:


> but do i have multiple names pmpl?????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


thats what you just said. dumb shit.


----------



## o2menace (Mar 4, 2008)

maybe he,s just got loads o mates in here keepin an eye on the threads. you will never know lol.. could be me but could also be him.. or her.. mite even be you..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

sure.....


----------



## 29menace (Mar 4, 2008)

am surprised that your still here.. a would of been bored by now n fucked off.. but i have to say your a persistant wee fucker eh... i should have titled this thread ANYONE WANT AN ARGUMENT coz thats all im getting. i dont really mind though cause its keeping me amused...


----------



## hashheed (Mar 4, 2008)

names names names names


----------



## hashheed (Mar 4, 2008)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

wow....xanax anyone?


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 4, 2008)

who else is having fun reporting all the posts where he admits to multiple names?

fuck 12 year old kids like these...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

who needs banning?


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 4, 2008)

a whole army of idiots apparently...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> who else is having fun reporting all the posts where he admits to multiple names?
> 
> fuck 12 year old kids like these...



LMAO!!!!!!!!

i thought i was the only one!!!!!!! 

reporting like shit...just cuz im high too!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> i thought i was the only one!!!!!!!
> 
> reporting like shit...just cuz im high too!!


haha actually i only reported 1
i tried to do another but it said i had to wait 60 seconds... and well...f uck that... i was onto another thread by then...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

Feed Me Children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

